# ah supply 48" 4x55w



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi folks 
I have an AH Supply 4x55w light fixture in 48" black wooden enclosure resting in the basement.
I have broken down the tank and am undecided as to whether to sell the fixture or just hang on to it, which is why it's not in B&S.

I purchased the AH Supply 4x55w kit and installed it in the AH Supply-made hood. There are 4 used & working bulbs in it. I also have 2 unused, brand new bulbs.

The fixture has always worked great. Never hot, never noisy- no fans are needed since the enclosure is well-ventilated. If you don't know about these great lights, read about them here: http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm

If there is anyone out there who might be interested in it, shoot me a pm and we can talk. I have no idea what I should be asking (another reason why it's not in B&S). I will not "give" it away, but I do realize I can't ask anywhere near what I invested in it new (kit, $129, enclosure, $49, 6 bulbs, $108 = $285). Any interested people or comments welcome.

Hope I didn't break any rules.

thanks!


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

im intrested in the lights what were you thinking on price? pm me.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Maybe some advice- 
does $150 (incl 6 bulbs) sound like a decent price?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

pm sent


----------

